# Ford yt 16 wiring issues



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

I need help... I recently got a ford yt 16 I've restored it and it ran great for about a day. Now it won't even crank. I replaced the ignition, battery and I checked the ground and fuse. This has me stumped. Any ideas are appreciated 

Thanks, Ben


----------



## stevensdo (Dec 6, 2011)

Check the safety switches. The clutch needs to be pushed in and you need to be seated in order for it to crank over.


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

stevensdo said:


> Check the safety switches. The clutch needs to be pushed in and you need to be seated in order for it to crank over.


The previous owner took everything safety related off of it so it can be that but thanks


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

jdfan100 said:


> The previous owner took everything safety related off of it so it can be that but thanks


It can't be that


----------



## stevensdo (Dec 6, 2011)

jdfan100 said:


> It can't be that


Have you tried jumping across the solenoid?

I had to replace the solenoid on mine.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

What voltage are you getting at the battery? You could have a charging issue,or a bad cable/connection.


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

It's for sale make an offer I'm done dealin with it unfortunately


----------

